# What are your thoughts about assisted dying (euthanasia) ?



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 5, 2014)

I was not sure where this topic belongs, but this is where I ended up putting it.

This is a thing that seems to be very much debated and I can see it as a good thing in some cases, but a very bad thing if it goes too far ! 
If a person is in a terrible car accident or a house fire, and they are in pain, and no hope of them living; then I think that assisted dying can be a good thing, and would even want that for myself if i was only going to suffer until I died, and there was no hope of recovery.
However, I was just reading about the assisted dying in the Netherlands, where the government has made it legal, and it seems to me like it is just going too far there ! 
Not only people who are terminal are being euthanized, but also people who have mental problems, as well as those that are becoming senile and starting to develop dementia. 

Where will this go next ? If if I forget what day it is , or can't find where I parked the car at Walmart; is it time for me to say goodbye to the world ?
  I hope not ! ! 
 At that point, this gets flat scary. 


http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-London/2014/10/03/Assisted-Suicide-Out-of-Control-in-Netherlands


----------



## Ina (Oct 5, 2014)

HFL, we need to find a middle ground on this issue. But, I don't think it should left in the hands of the government. I think that families should make this a topic for discussion, so they can help each other make these decisions. :wave:


----------



## Bettyann (Oct 5, 2014)

I totally agree with you, Ina, and I understand how you feel, Happyflowerlady. It would be ideal if the decision were left up to the person involved...and keep it out of the hands of the government... however, we have to go through them to make out @$QQ!! laws! ... It would ideal if people would learn (as do some very spiritually advanced beings -- note: I did NOT say religious!) to will themselves to leave this human consciousness... 
In cases of 3rd stage Alzheimers (have worked in facilities that house them) ... most of us that worked with them all felt the same way: there was no soul left in the body... you have to actually SEE this to believe it ... in that case, I think it would be OK... And yet I would not like to be the one to give the injection. Neither would I like to be the one to pull the switch on a mass murderer... So... its all difficult. Its a very difficult subject. But I do believe people should be given the individual right to make this decision.


----------



## charlotta (Oct 5, 2014)

When the my mind is all used up, put rocks in my pockets and take me for a walk in the deep water.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 6, 2014)

I think this was discussed a short time ago. MY stance.. Yes.. but only at the direction of the actual person being euthanized.. It should never be made the decision of any person standing to benefit from the death of that person... ie .. heirs and inheritance. It would be just too tempting to some family members to decide grandma is too costly to keep in a facility and all their inheritance is being eaten up for her care.. I could see many elderly being disposed of when they become an inconvenience. Stated differently, euthanasia should be a option to only people in control of their faculties who decide THEY do not want to continue living... and it must be a terminal medical condition.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 6, 2014)

I totally agree with Quicksilver.However, I think it's high time that we could get to decide our own fate, and we won't allow animals to suffer, so why must we?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 6, 2014)

It sounds like we are all pretty much on the same page with this, and would approve it in serious medical cases, but not leave it in the hands of the government, or even uncaring relatives. 
I was just shocked when I read the article about what is happening in the Netherlands now that they have made this legal. The article said that this did not even include the people that were basically put into a coma and left to die, which is another form of legal euthanasia. Personally, I think if they are going to do that, they should just go ahead and give a person a shot and be done with it, rather than to sedate them and let them die. Why prolong suffering ? 
According to the  article, one in eight deaths are some form of euthanasia, and to me, that seems like a high percentage of the ones who are dying this way.
I remember reading about the "death panels" being put in place with Obamacare, who decide what care elderly patients will be given if they are sick; so it seems like we are getting closer to having this under government control here in America as well.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 6, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> It sounds like we are all pretty much on the same page with this, and would approve it in serious medical cases, but not leave it in the hands of the government, or even uncaring relatives.
> I was just shocked when I read the article about what is happening in the Netherlands now that they have made this legal. The article said that this did not even include the people that were basically put into a coma and left to die, which is another form of legal euthanasia. Personally, I think if they are going to do that, they should just go ahead and give a person a shot and be done with it, rather than to sedate them and let them die. Why prolong suffering ?
> According to the article, one in eight deaths are some form of euthanasia, and to me, that seems like a high percentage of the ones who are dying this way.
> I remember reading about the "death panels" being put in place with Obamacare, who decide what care elderly patients will be given if they are sick; so it seems like we are getting closer to having this under government control here in America as well.



Death panels?   Seriously?   :crying:


----------



## Debby (Oct 6, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Death panels?   Seriously?   :crying:




The evil touch of Sarah Palin strikes again!

One thing I noted in the article that except for the grey-area dementia cases, the cases referenced were assisted suicide.  They weren't murder, or forced euthanasia, just assisted dying.  I think the rise in numbers is a reflection of peoples growing comfort with the idea and the willingness to subsequently chose that option for themselves when they arrive at that kind of cross roads themselves.  But that quoted doctor attempts to impart a flavour of 'a crazed death machine picking up speed and becoming uncontrollable', and that as a result of his personal religious beliefs.  

As for the dementia cases, I'll bet if you could go back in a time machine to when those people were cognizant and aware, and told them they would be 'gone' for 6 years before they finally got to die, I'll bet most of them wouldn't mind that a doctor was going to help them by releasing them from the prison that their body and mind had become.  If I get dementia, it's my hope that we will have laws that will allow a doctor to help me before it gets to that point.  I have no desire to go through that kind of ordeal or to have my family watch me turn into an empty shell.


----------



## Debby (Oct 6, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> It sounds like we are all pretty much on the same page with this, and would approve it in serious medical cases, but not leave it in the hands of the government, or even uncaring relatives.
> I was just shocked when I read the article about what is happening in the Netherlands now that they have made this legal. The article said that this did not even include the people that were basically put into a coma and left to die, which is another form of legal euthanasia. Personally, I think if they are going to do that, they should just go ahead and give a person a shot and be done with it, rather than to sedate them and let them die. Why prolong suffering ?
> According to the  article, one in eight deaths are some form of euthanasia, and to me, that seems like a high percentage of the ones who are dying this way.
> I remember reading about the "death panels" being put in place with Obamacare, who decide what care elderly patients will be given if they are sick; so it seems like we are getting closer to having this under government control here in America as well.




Hi Happy.

There are no death panels.  That was a sound bite that Sarah Palin came up with to make the whole thing sound all 'woo-woo evil'.  I remember hearing a few discussions on this at the time and it seems that the only 'panel' that might be discussing anything about dying specifically is when a doctor sits down with the terminal patient (and family) to go over treatments, failure of, resuscitation wishes if any, coma-care perhaps.....  Would that be close QuickSilver?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 6, 2014)

You are absolutely correct.  The "Death Panel" nonsense was started by Sarah Palin and ran with by FOX news..  It started because the ACA provides for a doctor to discuss DNR and life prolonging measure in the even of a cardiac or respiratory arrest.. It also provides for the discussion of Hospice services for the terminally ill.  It was pure propaganda and fear mongering..  I don't know why folks continue to believe it... The ACA has been in effect for a year now.. and no one is killing granny.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm all for doctor assisted suicide when someone is so sick they want to end their lives.  Dr. Kevorkian did a good thing, and we should have that option in every state, IMO.  When we have elderly family in the hospital, who have had a severe stroke, brain damage, etc., the family members will be asked by the doctors whether they want a DNR (Do Not Resuscitate) notice on that patient's record.  In many cases it's a wise choice, to just let the family member who is so far gone, pass without interruption.  And that was going on long before Obamacare.  As far as the death panels, just one of many repeated lies to influence the voters...http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2009/dec/18/politifact-lie-year-death-panels/


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 6, 2014)

To be clear... there is a HUGE difference in making a person a DNR and in euthanasia.   DNR means Do Not Resusitate..  If someone stops breathing, it simply means to not interfer with heroic measures.. to let nature take it's course and let the person die.   Euthanasia is actively taking a life.... before the person dies of natural causes.


----------



## chic (Oct 7, 2014)

oakapple said:


> I totally agree with Quicksilver.However, I think it's high time that we could get to decide our own fate, and we won't allow animals to suffer, so why must we?



Well said. I agree. My Grandfather decided to end his own when he was sick and in constant pain and doctors offered him no comfort, relief or hope.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2014)

I KNOW my grandfather ended his.  We found him dead at the kitchen table with his checkbook... keys...and detailed information of where to find hidden cash in the house.. a bottle of whiskey and an empty bottle of heart medication.


----------

